# Programme von anderer CD nach installieren



## Gabi (19. September 2003)

Hi,

ich habe jetzt nochmals eine Frage.
Da ich das SuSE 8.2 aus dem Heft "PC Welt" installiert habe,
ist ja nur 1 CD dabei mit den notwendigsten Programmen.

Wie kann ich denn jetzt Packete von den CD´s SuSE 8.1
installieren?

Geht das über YaST nicht? hmm ... 

Schöne Grüße
Gabi


----------



## Habenix (19. September 2003)

Hi Gabi,

wieso willst du Pakte von 8.1 auf 8.2 kopieren?

Suchst du was Bestimmtes?

Guck mal hier 

Gruß

Habenix


----------



## Gabi (19. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Habenix _
> *Hi Gabi,
> 
> wieso willst du Pakte von 8.1 auf 8.2 kopieren?
> ...



Hi,

weil da Progs drauf sind, die ich gerne möchte. Und wenn das gehen würde, dann bräuchte ich nicht alles downloaden. Wichtig wäre mal samba!

Schöne Grüße
Gabi


----------



## SaTaN (20. September 2003)

Hey Gabi,

Wenn du Samba haben möchtest dann folge diesen Link
SAMBA 

viel Spass

euer SaTaN


----------



## Gabi (20. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von SaTaN _
> *Hey Gabi,
> 
> Wenn du Samba haben möchtest dann folge diesen Link
> ...



Hallo SaTaN,

vielen Dank, ich hab mir das jetzt gesaugt! 
Aber durchblicken kann ich da nicht!  
Da ich leider ein Neuling in Sachen Linux bin,
raucht mir der Kopf, wenn ich die Read me lese! 

Gabi


----------



## Habenix (20. September 2003)

ich sag nur google is your friend

such dir paar gescheite manuals und lies dich durch....am besten du fängst hier an: klick 


tja so siehts aus


Gruß

Habenix


----------



## Gabi (21. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Habenix _
> *ich sag nur google is your friend
> 
> such dir paar gescheite manuals und lies dich durch....am besten du fängst hier an: klick
> ...



Hi,

möcht mich nur noch mal für Deine Geduld mit mir bedanken!

Gabi


----------



## Habenix (22. September 2003)

Kein Problem...bist du weitergekommen?


Gruß

Habenix


----------

